# fair car rental



## uberdriver1001 (Jul 10, 2019)

I got a car from fair and the USB port is only letting me drive 5 hours and then my battery is in the yellow.i tell fair about the car and ask them to swap the car out and they just tell me no


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

uberdriver1001 said:


> I got a car from fair and the USB port is only letting me drive 5 hours and then my battery is in the yellow.i tell fair about the car and ask them to swap the car out and they just tell me no


-----------
Maybe that gauge is bad. Get an opinion from good mechanic when the gauge shows yellow and see if they agree..
If he confirms, return the car as soon as possible. Five hours of driving will not get the rental fee paid.


----------



## uberdriver1001 (Jul 10, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------
> Maybe that gauge is bad. Get an opinion from good mechanic when the gauge shows yellow and see if they agree..
> If he confirms, return the car as soon as possible. Five hours of driving will not get the rental fee paid.


its the USB port

the USB port in the car is not giving me enough power to my phone and will not swap out the car at fair rental no good


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The car doesn't have a regular auxiliary power port, formerly known as cigarette lighter? Also, might want to post what make/model car you have, so maybe somebody who has the same vehicle could help you out.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

If you absolutely have to, install your own 12 volt outlet and plug in a USB adapter. If you're not willing to do that, go buy a power bank device, they're not terribly expensive.

Don't let something this small keep you from making money


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe the usb is only a 1amp. Big power hungry smartphones need 2.1 amp ports. Maybe use the cig lighter instead. Another idea is a huge power amp battery, 20000 mah. That's like 5 fully charged smartphone batteries.

Also, your charging port on the phone or cable maybe going out. Especially if its micro usb.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you’re using an android phone they do require more power, I have to use an after market usb plugged into the cigarette lighter.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Electronics are complicated so you can't really be for sure that the issue is the car.



uberdriver1001 said:


> its the USB port
> Post automatically merged: Jul 10, 2019
> the USB port in the car is not giving me enough power to my phone and will not swap out the car at fair rental no good


USB ports are known for giving off very light charges compared to an cig lighter or AC port. Even if you're using the cig lighter, if your cig lighter adapter or USB cord is weak you won't get much charge.

If you have a newer Android phone that uses the USB C ports can't go wrong with this.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K65PG4Z/?tag=ubne0c-20









Power delivery gives you 63 W with a USB C. Only issue I've had with it is that my cord has went bad so it charges weird, but you can always get another cord. Once I get the cord to work it charges to full in like an hour or less depending on current charge and stays full. Never get any overheating messages on my phone unless I have it sitting directly in the sunlight, so it keeps the phone healthy as well.

Get it with this USB C to USB C cord so you can plug it into the strongest charge slot and should be good to go. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Q7P1YQ9/?tag=ubne0c-20

If you dont buy that power delivery enabled cord, then any one end male USB C cable you can get at a store will do the job fast enough in the other port.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Sounds like a FAIR deal .


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

uberdriver1001 said:


> I got a car from fair and the USB port is only letting me drive 5 hours and then my battery is in the yellow.i tell fair about the car and ask them to swap the car out and they just tell me no


Go on amazon and get an Anker or Amazon Basics type charger for less than $10. Problem solved. You're fighting a losing battle relying on a car USB. Most of the USB ports built into cars can't charge nearly as fast as a basic charger.

Anker 24W Dual USB Car Charger, PowerDrive 2 for iPhone Xs/XS Max/XR/X / 8/7 / 6 / Plus, iPad Pro/Air 2 / Mini, Note 5/4, LG, Nexus, HTC, and More https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH84L5E/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This will do the trick. I couldn't find anything to keep up with these battery hungry apps so I got this Inverter off of Amazon and no problems since. It also comes in handy for other things that are 110V.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

As said above you need to charge thru the cig lighter.


----------

